# breast pain question



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

I've never suffered from breast soreness well not the kind I've got now. It feels like someone is pushing down on them. The actual breast tissue doesn't feel sore its more the edges if that makes any sense.

I'm currently 4dp5dt and probably reading way too much into this. Its just a weird sensation for the bits I mentioned to be sore and feeling heavy/aching.

Anyone else get this? My cycle was a totally natural fet so no extra hormones causing this weird sensation.


----------



## one_day_maybe (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey wibble-wobble, are you taking progesterone? If so, I would guess this is the most likely cause x


----------

